# Lets see those Oophaga!



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

This is a thread to share pics, knowledge, tanks and just about everything else about the genus oophaga! be sure to include pics!
This is my male Oophaga pumilio 'solarte' kindly supplied to me by the great member her Eric Snyder who gave me the tank too! Although I transferred this guy to my 30 gallon








D


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Isla Solarte morph from the east end of the island. Taken in Panama last month.


Strawberry Poison Frog - Oophaga pumilio by John P Clare, on Flickr


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Great pics John! Could you describe the habitat and where they were mostly hanging out at (example: litter, small trees, broms ect.) also the setup you were using to take this photo with. 

D


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

checking whats it like down there...


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pic Nick! What morph? Lemme guess....Escudo?


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> Nice pic Nick! What morph? Lemme guess....Escudo?


close, blue jean


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice, here in the states you don't find those too often, any care tips/preferences that the little guys like? Remember this thread is for the keeping of the Oophaga genus aswell as just plain showing them off.

D


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> Could you describe the habitat and where they were mostly hanging out at (example: litter, small trees, broms ect.)


These were found on private maintained grounds with planted trees and some wild trees left over - not the original jungle, even vaguely. The ground was a loamy soil with good drainage (perhaps a good amount of sand in there?) and a shallow layer of leaf litter, with plenty of leaf-free patches to walk through. There were bromeliads in the trees, though not at a high density, and the frogs hung out at the base of the trees and in the bromeliads scattered around. Very simple compared to the elaborate setups people make, and the frogs were very abundant (on one visit during a rain storm I had to be very careful where I stepped in order to avoid crushing them).

Almost none of the frogs in this area had dorsal colour on their venters, and of those that did, none had solid colour underneath - there was always at least some white. The hind legs of the animals were often darker than the body, and the one in the photo I posted here had one red leg, one brown leg.

Compared to other pumilio, these were the smallest or joint smallest I saw anywhere on the islands of Bocas del Toro.



Dendroguy said:


> also the setup you were using to take this photo with.


Haha, magicians, secrets, etc . I will say it was a pain in the behind and the sheer effort of dealing with it meant I didn't take as many habitat photos as I should have.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

johnc said:


> Isla Solarte morph from the east end of the island. Taken in Panama last month.
> 
> 
> Strawberry Poison Frog - Oophaga pumilio by John P Clare, on Flickr


that's a great pic!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks! Same frog, different view (note the different colour of the other hind leg):


Strawberry Poison Frog - Oophaga pumilio by John P Clare, on Flickr


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

johnc said:


> Haha, magicians, secrets, etc . I will say it was a pain in the behind and the sheer effort of dealing with it meant I didn't take as many habitat photos as I should have.


Urgh!  At least a camera! Naw, thats fine if it's a secret, although can you advise an online camera community where I can learn the tricks of the trade. I've been in photography with a professional DSLR (much longer with point and shoots) for just about a year now and need to learn as much as I can about micro photography (that's what my 'specialty' is) thanks for these great images John! Absolute eye candy.
P.S can you give me that magicians phone number 

D


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

YAY for phone pics lol

Dorado


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

kgb said:


> YAY for phone pics lol
> 
> Dorado


Wow! Great looking dorado! Are you breeding them, if so any tips/tricks. Also what's the best way to keep them in your opinion?

D


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I have my first full clutch of developing eggs right now. They were eating alot of the fertilized eggs before, so Im hoping they wont eat this 5 haha. I have them in a 15 gallon vert, one large brom, heavily planted, very wet, lots of film canisters. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Good luck KGB! I'd be happy to take a few froglets off your hands.

D


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cmon anybody got Histos, or grannys? I'd like to see more frogs on this thread, I know there's mor of us out there!

D


----------



## Turningdoc (May 24, 2012)

Cayo, Cristobal, and Cauchero


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

O. pumilio 'colon'








O. pumilio 'esperanza'








O. pumilio 'guarumo'

and a good thread for all pumilio keepers....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...robates-pumilio-experiences-keeping-tips.html


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

randommind said:


> View attachment 33173
> 
> O. pumilio 'colon'
> 
> ...


That Esperanza is to die for . Thanks for the care thread.

D


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Costa Rica Blue Jean


----------



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's mine....










*And gone*


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

A pair of my Oophaga Sylvatica Paru.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dendrobati said:


> A pair of my Oophaga Sylvatica Paru.


 Where did you get them!?! Beautiful!

D


----------



## chipcount (Aug 27, 2010)

nice sylvatica!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Where did you get them!?! Beautiful!
> 
> D


Thank you. 

Understory is selling them.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Couple more for fun... click to undistort.
Salt
















Eldorado








Loma- for sale lol








Chiriqui- flash made her a little brighter....


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow! Quite the collection there! I'll have to pm you about the loma and sylvatica. Could you explain a little about the care, habitat and preferences of each morph?

D


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> Wow! Quite the collection there! I'll have to pm you about the loma and sylvatica. Could you explain a little about the care, habitat and preferences of each morph?
> 
> D


Most my pumilio tanks are centered around one large brom, then heavily planted, and very wet. Then again, my salt creek bred in there temporary ten gallon with just sphagnum for substrate and now i cant move them LOL


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Alright guys I have some new photos of my Solarte. This guy is calling up a STORM! Earlier today he was in the 'Loveshack' (a film canister suction-cupped on the glass) as if to say "Hey! Wheres my female?" I know there are more members with Oophaga than that's posted on this thread so come on! Don't be shy! Without further time wasted here are the pics!




























D


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

As you asked...
Cristobal

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr

Untitled by gregadc, on Flickr


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow! Amazing shots! Can you give us a little info on breeding and housing, what do they prefer?

D


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pick of my new Popas and a blue jeans in CR!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

That bluejean is amazing!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

They are amazing in the wild! And they were everywhere! We had to watch our steps.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Isla Colon 2 recently aquired froglets....

















Offspring of my SNDF 2011 cristobal

















Male SNDF cristobal








Fmale SNDF








Bahia Grande one of the pair


----------



## Capitol City Frog Farm (Jul 11, 2011)

Outta this world. Great pic.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a few shots of my female el dorado.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Great shots everybody!

D


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Just a few shots....
sylvatica, solarte, Nicaragua Blue Jeans


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Thought I would resurrect the thread with a new addition, also, I'm sure there are plenty of more people with Oophaga than posted!

When I first saw pictures of O. granulifera, I really didn't have an understanding of size, well to those who don't own grannies, or soon to be owners here is a size reference!









D


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Bump for a good thread, let the pics continue!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

If your gonna revive the thread you gotta post some pics too 

A few of mine...


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Punta Laurent










Rio Branco


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

First attempt at posting pics
Cristobal










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rick s (Mar 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Let's keep this thread going strong! I love this thread... Here is a new "cemetery" Basti that came out of the water two nights ago. Welcome to life on land little buddy!

-Drew


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

One more for tonight. My "Redfrogbeach" 1.2 trio. I absolutely love these guys!

-Drew










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

First froglet emerges.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

O. histrionica Redhead Male









Offspring









O. sylvatica


----------

